# Pizza And Electronic Cigarettes: Why The Fda Is Full Of Mammalian Excreta



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/13)

The FDA is quite capable of handling controversial issues in a scientific and ethiical way, but has completely failed to do so for electronic cigarettes. They seem to be capable of looking carefully at what eat, but fall short when it comes to helping people quit smoking. A wry look at some junk science....


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (6/11/13)

Stroodlepuff has free wifi.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/13)

hahahaha I run my own business  from home so technically not free  But uncapped yes


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (6/11/13)

Glad we still good.


----------

